

Sergey Brin's Home Page - squigs25
http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/
nothing like a timeless ripple effect on your profile photo ;-)
======
pitchups
Even more interesting is his old resume :

[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/resume.html](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/resume.html)

Or rather what is hidden in a comment in the HTML - (view source to see it):

    
    
      <!--<H4>Objective:</H4>
      A large office, good pay, and very little work.
      Frequent expense-account trips to exotic lands would be a plus.-->
    

He certainly accomplished much of that..plus a whole lot more..:)

~~~
enscr
Unfortunately, there's no history of this page beyond 2006

[http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://infolab.stanford.edu/~se...](http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/resume.html)

------
petercooper
One of the classics from the photo directory there:
[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/photos/drag96.jpg](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/photos/drag96.jpg)

------
fidotron
With time I'm beginning to think Sergey and Larry got incredibly lucky with
respect to finding each other for the project that would eventually take off.
Sergey always comes off as the enthused tech head, whereas Larry goes for big
picture stuff, (a little like a variation on Woz and Jobs) but it seems like
since that initial convergence they've been diverging more and more.

I love the way it says "Currently I am at Google".

~~~
GuiA
On one hand, they undeniably got lucky finding each other.

On the other hand, they were both researchers in the same field, at one of the
best CS universities of the world.

Poisson's law and all; luck favors those who come prepared :)

~~~
hyperbovine
I think you mean Pasteur.

~~~
codecondo
I don't care what he meant, I need to get prepared!

------
jnazario
"Research on the Web seems to be fashionable these days and I guess I'm no
exception. Recently I have been working on the Google search engine with Larry
Page."

love it.

------
DavidAdams
I'm bummed that his brother's Geocities website is no longer live.

~~~
8ig8
I'm so nostalgic for Geocities and Tripod and the rest. It was a good time.

~~~
8ig8
The mid-ninties: It was innocent and simple, but you felt so technologically
advanced to be able to publish something online. It wasn't about making
millions. No one was judging your code. You used Java Applets to make dynamic
menus and that was the pinnacle achievement. No one turned on Javascript. You
only worried about Netscape and eventually IE, but you really didn't worry
that much about either. You didn't think about domain squatting because you
weren't sure how to get a domain and it really wasn't worth the cost, whatever
it was. If you did, you got your name from Network Solutions or that startup,
Register.com. CGI was for professionals. Perl was for scientists. You kinda
checked email every couple weeks. You may have even shared an email address.
You were ahead when you had a separate phone line for dial up. You were a big
shot when you got DSL (from Phoenix). Your DSL was bought out every six
months. It was Phoenix, then Earthlink, then... You got AOL CDs in the mail
weekly. You remember gmail invites.

Edit: And this was your editor:
[http://www.arachnoid.com/arachnophilia/index.php](http://www.arachnoid.com/arachnophilia/index.php)

~~~
hyperbovine
More succinctly: you were 20 years younger. That will always be a better time.
:)

~~~
dredmorbius
Except for The Doctor.

------
sockgrant
Cached URL:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:aYC2MlU...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:aYC2MlUeHk4J:infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
bobbles
Thanks

------
wj
I think I went to google.stanford.edu for years after google.com existed.

Those were the very end of the days where I could spend hours following links
to the corners of the (much smaller) WWW. Now, if I let myself go down those
holes, it happens on Wikipedia or Youtube.

~~~
GuiA
tvtropes.com is a wonderful rabbit hole :)

My apologies in advance to your employer for the many lost hours of work this
comment will cause :X

~~~
giarc
tvtropes.org

I hope you don't waste time on tvtropes.com ;)

------
spdub
If we are talking nostalgia, I remember the first time I heard of google; it
was around the first time I heard of napster. Fourteen years ago. How the
landscapes have changed.

~~~
marincounty
Hopefully, Google will take the path of Napster!

------
EGreg
_We describe a new architecture for data mining (sorry not yet available
online)._

Have they made it available since then? ;-)

~~~
squigs25
Haha, yeah I guess they found that architecture might be a bit too valuable to
open source

------
Evgeny
Wait ... is the applet gone for good?

[http://web.archive.org/web/20000816170648im_/http://www-
db.s...](http://web.archive.org/web/20000816170648im_/http://www-
db.stanford.edu/~sergey/sergey.gif)

------
pmtarantino
The first link is the course he taught with Larry Page
[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/349/](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/349/)

------
wgx
Rejected logo idea:
[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/google.gif](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/google.gif)

------
nodesocket
Wonder if the listed personal phone number still works.

~~~
domydeal
The guy that answered didn't seem to be sergey

------
tarun29061990
Interesting resume. I remembered my first webpage when I was learning HTML.
The funny thing I noticed was "THE END" at the last.

------
hakkikonu
He dreamed about more than 200 billion dolar in his simple html comment
unconsciously. Heavenly!

------
imdsm
Created by Applixware HTML Authoring System, Release 4.3 on Fri Jan 16
02:08:09 1998

------
a3n
This is a troll comment to see what pending looks like.

Edit: OK, now I see what it looks like.

------
aceperry
I see no mention of his hottie mistress. Disappointed.

------
rschmitty
Did/could Stanford claim any IP on Google?

~~~
DavidAdams
They've paid Stanford at least $337 Million in royalties for the original
Google algorithm:
[https://news.stanford.edu/thedish/?p=19621](https://news.stanford.edu/thedish/?p=19621)

~~~
adventured
Ouch. Current market value on 1.8 million shares = $2,154,600,000. I think
they managed that rather poorly (I understand it's common for investment funds
/ trusts / endowments - which perhaps the IP was held by - to liquidate soon
after an IPO, but I'd think a university like Stanford could have more
patience).

------
icco
Ha. Office 420.

------
fivesquare
that's an interesting find :)

------
ikarandeep
Anybody try to call his number? lol

~~~
Natsu
I was tempted but felt it'd be a bit crass and not unlikely to bother some
other poor soul who has nothing to do with this.

------
Dewie
Damn researchers, never update their webpages and certainly not their photos.

~~~
stuartd
I like the melting effect on the photo. Old school.

~~~
trekky1700
Sometimes old school web design can be really charming and nostalgic.

~~~
hiphopyo
You got any nice examples? Currently doing some research on the matter.

~~~
bauer
Check out neocities. I think archive.org has a geocities archive too.

